# Dedicated Theater Treatment Model



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

Just finalizing my design for my sound treatments. I will be using Roxul Safe 4" and Roxul AFB 1".

The AFB will be 2 panels thick, and used to treat the first reflection points. I will be lining the entire front stage with 4" Safe. The shiny material is simulating Foil to help with not overdamping the room.

I will also be wrapping all sound panels with speaker grill cloth.

My room dimensions are 21'4"x12'2"x7'8".


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Overall looks pretty good. Just make sure not to use the foil facing on the front wall or any side/ceiling panels that are in the reflection zone. Maybe just the rear wall and the rear most panel on each side wall.

Bryan


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok thanks for the input, I have changed the 3rd panel down each wall to no foil, I added it to the rear corner bass traps, and the rear ceiling/wall juncture trap. 

The rear wall trap behind the seats, would this be better as pure absortion only, or should I place a curved deflector in front of it?

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The panels behind you can have it also. The rear wall we don't necessarily want to kill the upper mids and highs.

Bryan


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok perfect! Thanks!


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

Front wall is complete. Surprising how much of a difference it makes alone with no other treatments. My rt60 time has already gone from 1.2-1.3 secs to .4-.5 and a bit higher in the lower freq which is expected.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Subscribed... What else did you do to the room to prep it? Did you do a double wall?


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

When I built my house in 2009, I designed this room to be a theater room. Two of the walls are concrete foundation then wood framed with an air gap. All walls are insulated with roxul insulation. The ceiling is insulated with approx 16" of roxul and the floor above is 3" concrete. 

The drywall is two layers of 1/2" each suspended on z channel for decoupling. 

The entrance is basic an airlock to the house. I installed double solid core doors. This is also where all the equipment is located.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Wassup with the bottoms of the corners? Tell me you're not going to corner load your subs.....

Bryan


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually right there is the output of my horn subs. The response is actually quite good. You can see my build and measurements in my build thread called horn sub input please under ported subwoofers. Right near the end of the thread is the results.


----------



## jim1961 (Apr 8, 2011)

I wouldnt use 1" absorbers. Not broadband. Will skew your room response.


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

The 1" roxul will be double layered, not installed with just 1 piece.


----------



## jim1961 (Apr 8, 2011)

fireanimal said:


> The 1" roxul will be double layered, not installed with just 1 piece.


Might consider triple or quadruple.


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

There is already 4" traps in the room, as well as the rear corner traps, and the whole front wall layered in 4", the thinner absorbers are only for the first reflection points. Also I went narrower, as I didn't want to come much farther out of the wall.


----------

